# Остеохондроз. Спондилоартроз.



## vostok_3 (19 Мар 2007)

Помогите! Ограничены движения в левой руке. При обследовании установили: остеохондроз шейного отдела позвонка с пролабированием дисков 4-5. Деф. спондилоартроз. 

Лечили: массаж, ультрозвук гидрокартизоновой мазью на локтевой сустав, кавитон с физ-р/р в/в, нейромидин в/м, пентоксифилин АПО, глиателин. Результата нет. Пентоксифилин и глиателин принимаем на данный момент. Стоит ли это делать? Подскажите, как это лечится?:cray:


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (19 Мар 2007)

vostok_3 написал(а):


> Помогите! Ограничены движения в левой руке. При обследовании установили: остеохондроз шейного отдела позвонка с пролабированием дисков 4-5. Деф. спондилоартроз. Лечили: массаж, ультрозвук гидрокартизоновой мазью на локтевой сустав, кавитон с физ-р/р в/в, нейромидин в/м, пентоксифилин АПО, глиателин. Результата нету. Пентоксифилин и глиателин принимаем на данный момент. Стоит ли это делать? Подскажите как это лечится?:cray:



Крайне мало информации...
Начните с самого начала. Сколько вам лет, какой способ жизни ведете, как заболели, когда заболели, что значит ограничение движений в руке? В каком суставе, в локтевом, в плечевом, в лучезапястном? Какие исследования проводились? Если есть снимки, выложите их на форум.


----------



## vostok_3 (28 Мар 2007)

Мне 44 года. Работаю водителем. В 2005 году попал в автокатастрофу. Было сотрясение мозга. В 2006 году, помагая своим работникам, я поднял тяжёлое бревно и после этого заболела левая рука, начиная с локтевого сустава, три пальца левой руки не чувствую. Было назначено лечение, после этого состояние не улучшилось. После напряжения рука начинает болеть. Высылаю томограмму и диагноз. Помогите!


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (28 Мар 2007)

Судя по событиям, с которыми связвно появление симтпомов, у Вас действительно компрессионно-травматическая невропатия. Это же подтверждается по результатам нейрофизиологии. Попробуйте еще полечиться у физиотерапевта. Проконсультируйтесь у нейрохирурга.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (28 Мар 2007)

vostok_3 написал(а):


> Мне 44 года. Работаю водителем. В 2005 году попал в автокатастрофу. Было сотрясение мозга. В 2006 году помагая своим работникам я поднял тяжёлое бревно и после этого заболела левая рука начиная с локтевого сустава, три пальца левой руки нечувствую. Было назначено лечение, после этого состояние неулучшилось. После напряжения рука начинает болеть. Высылаю томаграмму и диагноз. Помогите!



Типичная картина туннельного синдрома. Необходимо попробовать поделать блокады с кортикостероидами (делает только врач), дать медикаментозную терапию, применяемую при невропатиях и возможно потребуется оперативно устранять сдавление нерва в туннеле.


----------

